# Dịch vụ sửa tủ lạnh tại tphcm



## dienlanhnamtien (21 Tháng mười 2021)

Tủ lạnh dường như là một vật dụng không thể thiếu trong mỗi hộ gia đình, mặc dù khá tiện dụng nhưng sản phẩm này lại luôn có một kích thước rất lớn, nếu không may xảy ra hư hỏng sẽ rất khó để có thể di chuyển đến tận nơi sửa chữa. Do đó dịch vụ sửa chữa tủ lạnh tại nhà đã được cho ra đời. Vậy sửa tủ lạnh tại nhà ở đâu uy tín, chuyên nghiệp?
- Dịch vụ sửa tủ lạnh tại nhà khu vực TPHCM, hỗ trợ sửa chữa nhanh chóng nhiều hư hỏng phức tạp trên các dòng tủ lạnh
- Đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên sửa tủ lạnh tại điện lạnh Nam Tiến có thâm niên lâu năm trong nghề
- Chẩn đoán chính xác hư hỏng và đưa ra giải pháp sửa chữa tối ưu nhất
- Giúp cho tủ lạnh của quý khách hàng hoạt động hiệu quả, làm lạnh tốt và tiết kiệm được nhiều điện năng
*Những lý do bạn nên chọn dịch vụ sửa tủ lạnh của chúng tôi*
– Trong việc sửa tủ lạnh cho khách hàng, chúng tôi không chỉ là cung cấp cho KH một dịch vụ chất lượng xong là hết trách nhiệm, bởi vậy chúng tôi nghĩ rằng việc cam kết hỗ trợ cho khách hàng sau này là điều cực kỳ quan trọng, nó không chỉ nâng tầm uy tín của công ty mà giúp cho khách hàng hài lòng bởi vì chúng tôi hiểu rằng đây không phải chỉ là một dịch vụ sửa tủ lạnh đơn thuần, mà đây là nơi khách hàng đặt cả “niềm tin” vào chúng tôi nên chúng tôi luôn đảm bảo mang đến cho KH những lợi ích tốt nhất cho chiếc tủ lạnh của mình cũng như thái độ phục vụ của chúng tôi.
– Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều công ty sửa tủ lạnh giá có thể bằng hoặc thấp hơn chúng tôi nhưng bạn hãy chú ý khi lựa chọn vì rất nhiều khách hàng sau khi làm bên một số công ty đó họ đã không thể khắc phục triệt để mọi hư hỏng của tủ lạnh. Lý do đơn giản vì họ là một thành viên hoặc những công ty sửa tủ lạnh mới thành lập chưa có nhiều kinh nghiệm trong hoạt động lĩnh vực.
– Mọi linh kiện thay thế cho quý khách trong quá trình thay thế và sửa tủ lạnh luôn được chúng tôi thay thế là hàng chính hãng nhập từ các công ty sản xuất tủ lạnh uy tín.. Bên cạnh đó chúng tôi còn nhận sửa chữa các sản phẩm diện lạnh khác như: sửa máy lạnh, sửa máy giặt ,sửa tủ mát, sửa tủ đông.... để phục vụ nhu cầu khách hàng.
– Việc sửa tủ lạnh được các kỹ sư giàu kinh nghiệm đảm nhận và sau khi hoàn thành quý khách sẽ được hưởng chế độ bảo hành dài lâu để yên tâm sử dụng.
*Quy trình sửa tủ lạnh tại TPHCM chuyên nghiệp*

Tiếp nhận thông tin của khách hàng qua tổng đài của công ty
Hỗ trợ tư vấn nguyên nhân hư hỏng, báo giá dịch vụ theo khung giá quy định sẵn
Phân công kỹ thuật viên qua tận nhà hỗ trợ khách hàng sửa chữa tủ lạnh
Kiễm tra tình trạng hoạt động của tủ, đưa ra chẩn đoán chính xác nguyên nhân hư hỏng
Tiến hành sửa chữa hoặc thay thế linh kiện
Kiễm tra vận hành thiết bị trước khi bàn giao cho khách hàng
Xuất hóa đơn thanh toán, viết phiếu bảo hành sau khi bàn giao thiết bị
Sau 3 ngày, nhân viên chăm sóc khách hàng sẽ liên hệ lại quý khách để tiếp nhận thông tin phản hồi
  Nếu bạn đang cần tìm một dịch vụ sửa chữa tủ lạnh uy tín chuyên nghiệp tại nhà ở khu vực TPHCM thì hãy liên hệ ngay cho Điện Lạnh Nam Tiến để nhận được hỗ trợ tư vấn tận tình nhất.


----------



## suachuaiphoneappleno1 (14 Tháng mười một 2021)

bai viet rat hay


----------

